

Thank You HN - Free Launchly Promo Code - bdmac97

I just want to say thank you to the HN community for taking the time to review my latest app, launchly, and for all that they do in general.  HN is an invaluable resource for me personally.<p>Launchly has been doing very well recently with articles appearing in RWW, Mashable, and softpedia so I'm really excited for the future.<p>When I originally submitted my request for feedback for launchly, the app was still in free beta mode.  I have since started charging for it but I want to offer a promo code to the HN community so they can still try it out for free.<p>The promo code is good for 1 week from today.  You will enter it in the form when you create a new launch.  It will completely bypass all billing information.<p>Promo Code:  HN_LAUNCH<p>http://www.launchly.com
======
arfrank
I just checked quickly and I would suggest you purchase the launch.ly domain.

<http://www.libyanspider.com/>

------
bdmac97
Hey thanks for the idea. I just bought it. Now to figure out what to do with
it haha.

